# Romantic Ruffle Scarf



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is the pattern you asked for.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

here is the link to the photos .

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144748-1.html


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics. I only had the pattern.


bwtyer said:


> here is the link to the photos .
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144748-1.html


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Would your scarf work by knitting in the opposite direction.
eg casting on the most stitches, and decreasing as you go along. The final casting off would be much simpler
Just a suggestion. It may not be feasible xxx


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Um.........it might. Casting off was a long process because there was like 300 or more stitches. Anything is possible though, try it out and see.


Laurelbee said:


> Would your scarf work by knitting in the opposite direction.
> eg casting on the most stitches, and decreasing as you go along. The final casting off would be much simpler
> Just a suggestion. It may not be feasible xxx


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you CrystalP ...this variation of a ruffled scarf looks neat!!
julie


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link and pattern .


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------

